# Background Ambient Needed



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I lost my super-cool track I made last year for my lab and need to make it again. I somehow got a nice long background ambient track I used, but can't find it. The background was a low tone rumble type of sound, probably about 10 minutes long.

Anyone know where I can find that gem again? Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at some of the audio testing CDs, most had/have long patches of test tones in a variety of frequency ranges. You can use software like Audacity to patch together as long a piece as you want, you can also change the pitch, and or mix sounds together to get the desired results.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually like using "brown noise" as an ambient sound since it tends to mask other sounds (screams, yells, etc) in other parts of the haunt. Combine that with "snow" images on an old TV or prop, it adds to the creepiness.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wife was cleaning out some moving boxes and found my old stack of Cindy Lauper and Wham! CD's (yea, I got those) and found the 2 disks I got from Poison Props a couple years ago. Not my personalized track, but it will do. The day is saved!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

go to sounddogs.com and search for dungeon or cave.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Which Poison Props cd's are you using?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rich B, I have* Factory Nightmare *and *Toxic*. Both are fantastic but Toxic has a special place in my heart.

A few years ago, Adam of PP came onto this forum asking for input on what sound tracks members wanted. I suggested something like a toxic reactor meltdown and suggested some various sounds effects and voice lines. I thought nothing of it until a few weeks later, Adam came back on with his new round of sound CD's, and the Toxic CD was pretty much exactly what I asked for. Yea, I bought the CD.

I pump this through my 30 year-old Marantz speakers that have a 17" subwoofer for that extra thunderous rumble. The deep background ambient noise can make your small haunt seem cavernous.


----------

